# Where to buy a russian package



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

this came across my news feed in FB. They might be pick up only.

http://www.warmcolorsapiary.com/bee-orders-2018/


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

karol wojtyla said:


> The other is 'Kelley Beekeeping.' The bees are purebred, more expensive, and might be treated.


Unless something has changed, Kelley get their package bees from Hardeman Apiaries in Mt Vernon, GA. Definitely treated.


----------



## karol wojtyla (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Definitely won't be going with Kelley then.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

looks like school house is comeing of KY.... not sure how proven there coldhardness is going to be 
Given your weather I would give local stock a 2nd look


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

If you want quality russian bees, give one of the folks on this list a call.

http://www.russianbreeder.org/members.html


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I think getting a package of genuine Russian bees is a bit difficult. In my opinion, your surest route would be to buy a package from a reputable supplier....regardless of whether they've been treated or not.....then replacing that queen later in the season with a Russian from one of the Russian Queen Breeders Assn members.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with Dan (post #7). It is common practice that [non-Italian] packages are made up from whatever worker bees are plentiful [usually Italians] + a Russian queen. 

Note that even the Warm Colors Apiary Russian nucs are a composite nuc. (Read the first two paragraphs of their description _carefully_.) http://www.warmcolorsapiary.com/bee-orders-2018/


----------



## karol wojtyla (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks Dan, I'll do that.


----------



## karol wojtyla (Dec 19, 2017)

Another question: When would be the best time for a package to be shipped? After the last snow?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

karol wojtyla said:


> Another question: When would be the best time for a package to be shipped? After the last snow?


Depending on who you purchase from, the window for packages is fairly small. Usually they are available in mid to late spring (April-May). In MN, I would bet there is still a chance of snow. Check with your selected vendor to find out when they will be shipping their packages.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

karol wojtyla said:


> Another question: When would be the best time for a package to be shipped? After the last snow?


Certainly the time to order is now. I don't know when is the best time to install them in Minnesota but the sooner you order the better your choices of delivery dates.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

karol wojtyla said:


> Another question: When would be the best time for a package to be shipped? After the last snow?


That depends on a lot of things. What resources you have for starting the colonies, how you intend to manage them, and when the blooms start in your area so they can fetch pollen and nectar.

As an extreme example, I live at 50N, and on years when we start packages, we typically get them around March 1, these are packages made up in New Zealand and shipped to Canada. Hiving a package on March 1 means we MUST provide them with EVERYTHING they need. They go onto drawn brood comb, with warmed syrup and patties. The feed is critical, they wont survive without it as conditions wont be suitable for foraging, typically the cold weather means very few flying days for the first month. If we dont start them on drawn comb and manage them intensely, these packages will starve and die.

On the other extreme, I can source local packages by mid May. I could take a 3lb box of bees at that time, throw them in a box with a caged queen and provide almost nothing. Dandelions are in full bloom with berries starting to bloom. Those bees will have an endless supply of natural nectar and pollen (assuming weather allows them to fly) and they will likely do just fine with little / no help. If we had no comb to start packages on, this is the correct time for starting them.

A lot of folks around here will say mid May is the best time to get a package and start it. I tend to disagree. I can start a package around March 1, and properly managed, it will have enough bees to be storing honey by the time that berry flow starts in May. The difference is all in what are your goals, and, how much management you are willing to provide for the bees. With the package started early with resources and intensely managed, by the time mid may rolls around I have some choices. I can leave them with a honey super to make a box of honey, or I can split them and make a couple nucs out of it, or I can shake 3lb of bees off the frames and have another package to use or sell.

So the correct answer to your question is, 'It Depends'. What resources are available, and what are the goals? For our farm, the bees are a profit center, so that March 1 package has potential to add onto the bottom line, but we have the resources to start early, and we will invest time and resources into managing them for that early start. If on the other hand the goal is to run bees essentially unmanaged, with no resources for the start, then a package before the dandelions bloom in your area is going to have a lot of problems.


----------



## karol wojtyla (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks all. I will order the bees today to get them late April.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I also agree with Dan that you should get whatever package you can get and re-queen with a Russian queen later in the year. However, You definitely want to get the package when temperatures are above 50 degrees. Anything below that and the bees will not be able to take whatever feed you are giving them, and will not be building comb for the queen to lay in. I have read posts here where the package came in a snow storm and the bees were dead a few days later. You know the local weather much better than me but you want to put them in a hive when the weather has warmed up and there are flowers for them to fly off to.


----------



## Susieb (Jun 11, 2017)

Depending where you are in MN, here is a guy in the metro Des Moines, Iowa area that breed russians. They are working building their business and has a good reputation in the area. 

http://www.russianbee.com/

I belive his nucs are sold out for this year.


----------



## Ruthz (Sep 13, 2011)

If you are starting packages in NEW top bar hives, the bees will have to make comb first, and they may or may not choose to make that comb in your hives. If you have any comb, or could get some from someone, that would go a long way to helping them stay. Even better would be a frame with some brood on it. And if it has a screened bottom board, be sure to close it up until your have hatching brood. I just fear that if you put a package into a new, empty top-bar hive, that they might abscond, and that would be a lousy first experience.

If possible, find someone in your area who keeps top bar hives who can help you learn the basics in your LOCAL region. Best of luck!


----------

